# Handicapped ADA Bathroom Commercial SUPPLY - online ??



## KYTravis (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello group,

My name is Travis and I live in Lexington Kentucky. I've been contracting for four years and have worked on several residential bathrooms (except ADA). I currently have a commercial customer that needs a commercial ADA compliant bathroom for a fit up of an office space. I will be completing the framing, 36" door a, assembly and drywall work. My customer will supply the plumber and electrician. Additionally, my customer is requesting me to provide the ADA toilet, grab bars, pedestal sink, surface mounted waste receptacle, mirror, toilet paper dispenser. 

I have browsed through the contractor talk forum and did not see an ADA / handicap category or thread.

My goal is to locate an online supplier of commercial grade ADA handicapped compliant bathroom accessories. 

I have searched Google maps in my area for commercial grade ADA compliance accessories is with no luck. this morning I am going to go to the big box stores to inquire about special orders for commercial grade ADA bathroom equipment. :-( I fear that the quality of these items may not be suitable for my project and may lose time and money with restocking fees if that is the case.

I have found some handicapped supply houses online however my gut is telling me that these are small rinky-dink online operations. 


If anyone in this group has had experience ordering online for commercial grade handicapped bathroom accessories please let me know.

thank you for your time in advance

respectfully submitted Travis in Kentucky


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

The toilet and sink/faucet will be available from any good plumbing supply house---Make sure that you get the flush handle on the correct side---

Be sure you have lots of blocking for the sink and safety grab rails------

There are several people here that specialize in ADA bathrooms and retrofitting ---
Look in 'Kitchens and Baths' (specialty trades) you will find the names--and perhaps even their web sites)----Good luck---Mike---


----------



## KYTravis (Sep 15, 2010)

*ADA Bathroom*

Mike Thank you for the advice. I'll check with my local plumbing house. Should have thought of them first!! I'll check with the Kitchen & Bath thread too.

I have been forcing myself to remember BLOCKING... BLOCKING I'm going to tattoo that on my hand before I buy my firerock.

Thanks Mike...


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just about any good plumbing supply place can help you. Furguson, if you have one locally. Barnet Brass, Jacksonville, Fl, does a big mail order business in just about everything. Ask for their catalog. Be very sure you understand locations for all the blocking you will need. And you will need a lot. Will there be stalls? Get drawings in advance for proper blocking locations. Don't forget insulation is required for lavatory plumbing. Good luck.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Handicap toilets need to have the flush handle on the door side--I believe--do check that--

I'm very new to the handicap requirements---hopefully one of the handicap fitters catches this post--

---Mike---Blocking---Spell it right on that tattoo---


----------



## KYTravis (Sep 15, 2010)

*ADA Bath*

Hello Guys,
Thank you for all of your help.

Funny on the Tattoo ! I did remember. 

Yes the flush handle is on the OPEN side.

I talked with Ferguson but ended up going with Tiffiney at Barnett.

She had service that is at the level that I provide, which I have not found in years. For example, I was at the project site and not near a computer... I needed wall insulation (ACOUSTICAL TYPE) and she spent 2 hours calling from Florida back to Kentucky to locate the product from another supplier. 

The only issue I had a problem with was the owner provided electrician ( he was a slob and made a mess with his wire clippings everywhere and then cost me 23 days down time by not calling the inspector timely for scheduling).


All in All, the project is completed my inspections (FINAL) are today & tomorrow. Then I get to get paid.


Thanks again guys.

Respectfully, Travis


----------

